# 17" VW Monte Carlo wheel offset?



## Pannikattk (Nov 9, 2001)

I'd like to know the offset of these, as well as the width (7" ?)...I've been looking for this info and cannot seem to find it!
Thanks


----------



## TurboDave18t (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: 17" VW Monte Carlo wheel offset? (Pannikattk)*

They are 17x7", and ET38 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pannikattk (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: 17" VW Monte Carlo wheel offset? (TurboDave18t)*

Clear, concise, and to the point!
Thanks Dave!


----------

